#   >      !

## OxyFire

!     !       .           .(    )
 1 +     .      ""     ,    ?

----------

1!      ,      .

----------


## 223

> 1!      ,      .


    ,   1  ,     (1 )  ,         .      ,    ,      .

----------


## OxyFire

> 1!      ,      .


     (    )   -  .      1,5 .       ""   .   ,  1  .      .      .      Exel   1.      1.      " "-  ,  -. 
    ,     -  1. 
  , ,  .)))

----------

OxyFire,          ,         ":  " -      , ,     ,  .       ""   .
      , "",   ,         -   ,      .       , ,      .

   "1"         "    ". , ,     (,  ,   )      .      ,         - -  ,    ,   .

----------


## OxyFire

, ,  .



> , ""


        1.   .    -    -.



> 


 



> 


  -  -    )))



> , ,


   ,            ,       . (,        )      .      .      .
..  :Frown:

----------

.
    ,    ?

----------

> ?


   . ,    ().     ,     .    .  ,      .
 ,  ,    ,     ( )       ,    ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,  ,    ,     ( )       ,    ?


  :Wow: 
...  ,      ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ps:     ,          .  :Wink:

----------


## OxyFire

> ,    ()


 - - 200 ,  50 .



> ( )





> ...  ,      ?


   -             2  ,     ,         ,     (.. 1  70%,    105%)

    -   3            .    ,    .    -  -  . ..        ,   ""    ,   .       . 
          ..  . .  2  ., 2  ., 2 ,  . 
        ,   1,5          .

        !!!   :yes:   :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> - - 200 ,  50 .


     .




> ,   1,5          .


 ...
          ,   ,      .
            ( ),    ,      .   ,  ,       " ",    ,   . 
    ,       ,   ,       ,       .   
,  ?

----------


## OxyFire

.
  .    1        . ""    .
   ,        .     1  :



> " "


  , ..   ...  :Frown: 
   .

----------

1.   ",   " - , ,        -5   1.
 "  "   / 1  . ,         ,    / 1.
  .
   .   ,  ,    .

----------

(12) " " - , , ...
(13)        -5?     -  .
  ,       :Smilie: .

----------


## YUM

> 1.   ",   " - , ,        -5   1.
>  "  "   / 1  . ,         ,    / 1.
>   .
>    .   ,  ,    .


         "".  -        ...              .    !   ,   " ".
..     ""?  - ,      ... :Wink:

----------

-     1      .
      .

----------

14 ,     .

----------

!!!!    300    30  1,5       !!   !     8      23:00   ,   , -        ,  -,        ,    ,        ,    ,      ,           1:!!!!!!!!!!!! Excel! :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## _

:  , ,  -   . ,         (.)

----------

1:  + .
.

----------

: "Exel  ,  1!" :Smilie:     !

----------

,  , LynxWage -   .      .   .     .

----------


## Teap

> .


 :Wow:   ))))))))))))))

----------

> ))))))))))))))


-!       .  :Smilie:

----------


## M{}T

, ,  ,     ,   !!!!  1  "" (    BorisG ,    ,  ,          ,    -,  ,      ))),   "  " - ! )

,    ...  ,  ,  1,    . .    .    ,   - , ,   .     ,    ...         -     :Wink:   ,   - ,       . . ,     ,    - (  ) Excel!

----------


## margo46

"".    15  - --  .... :Wow:

----------


## nadjaK

,   :   ,    1,   .         ,    1,   .      ,      ,       ,  .            ,        /,  1          -     ,         ,      .      ...

----------


## nadjaK

,     ,         -  -    .           ,      .      ,   90% .

----------


## nadjaK

> ,     ,        -  -    .           ,      .      ,   90% .


... ,      ,       ,     .                       .   .

----------


## hrustik

.      .    ,         ,   .   .  ,      .

----------

> ,   :   ,    1,   .         ,    1,   .      ,      ,       ,  .            ,        /,  1          -     ,         ,      .      ...


      /  ,  -14  ?

----------

.         .     .    .

----------

,      ,          . "  ".      ,   ,   n ,   ,  ,  n ... ,   ...   Excel...      , , ...    ...

----------

